

Microsoft receives patent for restricting Windows functionality - amilr
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/05/microsoft-receives-patent-for-restricting-operating-systems.ars

======
aurora72
Well... the reality of the 2008/ 2009 is that lots of companies are trying to
find new ways to go on or survive, and MS is just doing that. Charging money
for unlocking functionality has been used particularly in enterprise and
desktop software for decades, and it's just that MS has also accepted it as a
basic mechanism for their operations.

